# Dredd, looks shit doesn't it?!



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 28, 2012)

As the title says, anyone excited about this? Reckon the Stallone version will have been better...


----------



## andy2002 (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm not at all convinced by the trailers I've seen but John Wagner said he really liked it so maybe it will be decent after all. My biggest complaint is that Mega-City One doesn't look right – it could be any future dystopia from any sci-fi film from the last 30-odd years.


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 28, 2012)

andy2002 said:


> I'm not at all convinced by the trailers I've seen but John Wagner said he really liked it so maybe it will be decent after all. My biggest complaint is that Mega-City One doesn't look right – it could be any future dystopia from any sci-fi film from the last 30-odd years.


 
Could they really have copied the Mega-City One "look" as it was in the comics, though? I'd say they would have been foolish to try.

Also, they can't make it just for the fanboys. Normals are more likely to relate to a future dystopia that looks familiar from the last thirty-odd years.

(Not seen the trailer, mind)


----------



## andy2002 (Aug 28, 2012)

Idris2002 said:


> Could they really have copied the Mega-City One "look" as it was in the comics, though? I'd say they would have been foolish to try.
> 
> Also, they can't make it just for the fanboys. Normals are more likely to relate to a future dystopia that looks familiar from the last thirty-odd years.
> 
> (Not seen the trailer, mind)


 
I'd argue the look of Mega-City One is the real star of Dredd though. Without it it's just 'Dirty Harry in the 22nd Century'.


----------



## Corax (Aug 28, 2012)

It's the uniforms that look most 'wrong' to me. Too scruffy, more like an MC club's jackets than the uniform of an elite force with futuristic materials and nano-technology available to them.

He'd just better keep his drokking helmet on this time.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 28, 2012)

Idris2002 said:


> Could they really have copied the Mega-City One "look" as it was in the comics, though?


Kneepads. I bet they don't have many kneepads.


----------



## killer b (Aug 28, 2012)

the 'new drug' the film features appears to be stolen from brass eye...


----------



## yield (Aug 28, 2012)

The plot looks just like The Raid/Serbuan maut an Indonesian martial arts film I saw recently.

No doubt I'll see Dredd since I'm a fan. If John Wagner liked it can't be bad?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 28, 2012)

Corax said:


> It's the uniforms that look most 'wrong' to me. Too scruffy, more like an MC club's jackets than the uniform of an elite force with futuristic materials and nano-technology available to them.
> 
> He'd just better keep his drokking helmet on this time.


 
ive heard he does 

I liked the trailer


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 28, 2012)

killer b said:


> the 'new drug' the film features appears to be stolen from brass eye...


 
cake ?


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 28, 2012)

killer b said:


> the 'new drug' the film features appears to be stolen from brass eye...


nonce sense


----------



## CosmikRoger (Aug 28, 2012)

I have a feeling that it'll be a load of old munce, just like the Stallone one.
I'll watch it all the same though


----------



## starfish (Aug 28, 2012)

I want to be excited about it but feel i may be let down. I agree the city in the trailers doesnt look like the Mega City One in the comics  or how i think it should look. The film thats cityscape has most closely resembled what i think MC1 should look like was the city in The Fifth Element. Even down to the civilians.


----------



## dylans (Aug 28, 2012)

I want this movie to work too but I don't think it will. To be honest I think Dredd is untranslatable into a movie and that's because the comic book Dredd actually quite funny and irreverent and self consciously absurd and I don't see how that can work in a movie especially one that tries to be all dark and broody as the trailer seems to suggest.


----------



## thriller (Aug 28, 2012)

Really looking forward to this. Especially the 3D. Has got positive reviews from Empire Mag and SciFi Now Mag. Went to see the Stallone version in the cinema years ago and was really dissapointed how shit it was. This looks a million times better by comparison and is defo gonna be a blu ray purchase for me 100%


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm still distraught from the stallone version, I'd only watch this on love film or some such unless it got amazing reviews from good reviewers.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2012)

It looks like it might even be worse than the Stallone version - and that's no mean feat


----------



## Reno (Aug 29, 2012)

The reviews are out and they appear to be pretty good. So far it has 100% approval on rottentomatoes:

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/dredd_3d/

I've never really read the comic, so have nothing to compare it too, but the trailer looks no worse than most comic book stuff and pretty close to what little I've seen of the comic. What exactly is it that looks so shit to the comic book movie connoisseur ?

It may not looks as polished as a 200 million bucks blockbuster, but then smaller budget is the compromise you have to make these days when you make a violent film that isn't a star vehicle (which was what scuppered the first Dredd film) and when you go for an R-rating.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't see anything for it on their site.


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2012)

I guess maybe your opinion of the film may be shaped by whether you read the original comic or not.


----------



## Reno (Aug 29, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> I don't see anything for it on their site.





editor said:


> I guess maybe your opinion of the film may be shaped by whether you read the original comic or not.


 
Biggest industry magazine Variety writes:

Grim, gritty and ultra-violent, Dredd reinstates the somber brutality missing from the U.K. comicbook icon's previous screen outing.

Geek magazine SFX writes:

Clearly made with love by people who have read the comics and understand what makes Joe Dredd tick, it's a focussed and thoroughly entertaining take on one of the most enduring characters in British comics.


----------



## Corax (Aug 29, 2012)

editor said:


> It looks like it might even be worse than the Stallone version - and that's no mean feat


Not possible.

_He took his drokking helmet off!!1!ONE!!_


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 29, 2012)

Corax said:


> Not possible.
> 
> _He took his drokking helmet off!!1!ONE!!_


 
He'll have to in this one to wont he?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm willing to give this a chance, even though there is a whiff of the stinker about it, I will reserve judgement till I've seen it


----------



## redsquirrel (Aug 29, 2012)

dylans said:


> I want this movie to work too but I don't think it will. To be honest I think Dredd is untranslatable into a movie and that's because the comic book Dredd actually quite funny and irreverent and self consciously absurd and I don't see how that can work in a movie especially one that tries to be all dark and broody as the trailer seems to suggest.


Yep the brilliance of Dredd is that it is satirical and silly and action and human drama etc. In a comic you can do all those things in a way that I don't think is possible, or at least is very difficult, in a 2 hour film


Reno said:


> Biggest industry magazine Variety writes:
> 
> Grim, gritty and ultra-violent, Dredd reinstates the somber brutality missing from the U.K. comicbook icon's previous screen outing..


See that quote doesn't fill me with hope, as dylans has said to do Dredd properly there needs to be a good dose of sillyness in there.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 29, 2012)

dredd wasn't always tinged with an edge of hyper silly satire. Take Raptaur for instance. Not much lol or arch hummour in that, just a straight up tale of the helmeted don versus some xeno predator.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 29, 2012)

Given the times we live in I think one fascistic superman saving the city from the irrationally violent underclasses is enough for one summer...


----------



## Reno (Aug 29, 2012)

redsquirrel said:


> Yep the brilliance of Dredd is that it is satirical and silly and action and human drama etc. In a comic you can do all those things in a way that I don't think is possible, or at least is very difficult, in a 2 hour film
> See that quote doesn't fill me with hope, as dylans has said to do Dredd properly there needs to be a good dose of sillyness in there.


 
So you conveniently didn't look at the second review I quoted which says that it's true to the source ? 

Sometimes I don't understand the glee people take in trashing something before it's even come out, especially when the signs are quite good. Looks like the film-makers made an effort not water down the brutal source into PG rated family entertainment, as happened with the Total Recall remake and most other blockbusters. No adaptation will be everything to everybody, but from the reviews it seems that this works on it's own terms.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Aug 29, 2012)

Riot foam... Just tell me there'll be riot foam


----------



## redsquirrel (Aug 29, 2012)

Reno said:


> So you conveniently didn't look at the second review I quoted which says that it's true to the source ?
> 
> Sometimes I don't understand the glee people take in trashing something before it's even come out, especially when the signs are quite good. Looks like the film-makers made an effort not water down the brutal source into PG rated family entertainment, as happened with the Total Recall remake and most other blockbusters. No adaptation will be everything to everybody, but from the reviews it seems that this works on it's own terms.


Well I'm probably going to go see it, like you said it might work on it's own terms.

It's just I'm not sure a film can capture all of the aspects of Dredd, and it's because Dredd does contain all those different aspects (in a way that many US comics don't) that makes it one of the best comic strips ever made IMO.

I mean Dredd is still fresh in a way that I don't think Spiderman, X-Men, Superman, Batman or others are.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 29, 2012)

i want judge death to have his own film


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 29, 2012)

Judgement on Gotham...now that would be a brilliant film!


----------



## thriller (Aug 29, 2012)

editor said:


> It looks like it might even be worse than the Stallone version - and that's no mean feat


 
Dont be
fucking.
Stupid.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 29, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> Judgement on Gotham...now that would be a brilliant film!



I dunno imagine a cross over of the recent and great Batman films and what this trailer looks like...


----------



## Yata (Aug 29, 2012)

> Was there always the mandate that Dredd’s helmet would stay on regardless in this movie? “_Oh god, yes. That was hugely important. My agent initially called me up and asked me if I’d be interested in doing a Judge Dredd movie and I said, ‘Hell yeah, let me read the script.’ Then I read the script and was relieved to discover that the character did keep the helmet on. Everyone working on this knew how important it was that he kept his helmet on, and I wouldn’t have done the movie had he not kept his helmet on the entire time. Everyone was on the same page about that._”


 
http://bloody-disgusting.com/news/3...mics-and-not-taking-the-helmet-off-for-dredd/

Helmet on so stop worrying, its gonna be good.


----------



## dylans (Aug 29, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> i want judge death to have his own film


The crime isssssss life. The sentence issssss death


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 29, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I dunno imagine a cross over of the recent and great Batman films and what this trailer looks like...


 
Well, Batman will probably get a reboot in a few years, so why not go in a completely different direction from Nolan's 'realistic' Batman.











(...the last of which wasn't that good anyway)


----------



## scifisam (Aug 29, 2012)

I had no interest in seeing it til I read a recent empire article about it. I don't know if it's going to be anything like the comics, but it could be a good movie in itself, and lena heady is great casting for the villain.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 29, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> Well, Batman will probably get a reboot in a few years, so why not go in a completely different direction from Nolan's 'realistic' Batman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was reading about a possbililty of the re-boot being Batman Beyond...


----------



## Corax (Aug 29, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> He'll have to in this one to wont he?


Whyzat?


----------



## starfish (Aug 29, 2012)

The main thing that didnt work with the Stallone movie was it tried to cover too many Dredd stories in one, He aint heavy hes my brother, Judge Cal, Oz, the Cursed Earth to name but 4. If this one sticks to one main story oris an all new tale then hopefully it will work better.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 29, 2012)

andy2002 said:


> I'm not at all convinced by the trailers I've seen but John Wagner said he really liked it so maybe it will be decent after all. My biggest complaint is that Mega-City One doesn't look right – it could be any future dystopia from any sci-fi film from the last 30-odd years.


 
If you made dredd and mega city one look like it does in the comics it would look terrible on flim.
Imagine the x men in yellow spandex.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 29, 2012)

starfish said:


> The main thing that didnt work with the Stallone movie was it tried to cover too many Dredd stories in one, He aint heavy hes my brother, Judge Cal, Oz, the Cursed Earth to name but 4. If this one sticks to one main story oris an all new tale then hopefully it will work better.


 
It even had fucking Hammerstein in it.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 29, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> As the title says, anyone excited about this? Reckon the Stallone version will have been better...


 
It was unforgivable that in the Stallone version he removed his helmet. Unforgivable.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 29, 2012)

Mumbles274 said:


> Riot foam... Just tell me there'll be riot foam


 
I believe there's a Block War.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 29, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> Given the times we live in I think one fascistic superman saving the city from the irrationally violent underclasses is enough for one summer...


 
Dredd-fascism is the only cool fascism. All other fascism sucks.


----------



## youngian (Aug 29, 2012)

The sets and feel of Mega City was one of the few things the few things the first film got right. But it looks prefereble to what looked like a video game tie in from the trailer. If this film has any feeling for the wit and satirical nature of Judge Dredd, they're certainly hiding it.


----------



## Pingu (Aug 29, 2012)

starfish said:


> I want to be excited about it but feel i may be let down. I agree the city in the trailers doesnt look like the Mega City One in the comics or how i think it should look. The film thats cityscape has most closely resembled what i think MC1 should look like was the city in The Fifth Element. Even down to the civilians.


 

tariler has made me want to go see it.. yeah uniforms look wrong (as do the lawmasters) but wil see in a few days time..

yo are right about the 5th element city thing imo


----------



## starfish (Aug 29, 2012)

Pingu said:


> tariler has made me want to go see it.. yeah uniforms look wrong (as do the lawmasters) but wil see in a few days time..
> 
> yo are right about the 5th element city thing imo


 
Im curious to see how Anderson is portrayed in this. Hopefully better than Hershey was.

Like the avatar btw


----------



## thriller (Aug 29, 2012)

Woot woot.

this has got an 18 rating!!

http://www.bbfc.co.uk/BFF289356/

Contains frequent strong bloody violence and gore

Defo Blu ray purchase now.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 29, 2012)

Watched the trailer earlier and unfortunately it failed to excite me.


----------



## thriller (Aug 29, 2012)

Not sure if this has been posted, but will be going to see this in 3D.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 29, 2012)

thriller said:


> Not sure if this has been posted, but will be going to see this in 3D.




Oh lord, the blood goes beyond the screen boarders ha ha.

The drug seems like such an obvious excuse to do all that slow mo shit. I can't say I am all that into seeing people geting horribly shot slowly. I am still not sure.

That rookie is easy on the eye though.


----------



## thriller (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm confident this will do well at the box office. Enough hopefully to make another one. So many positive reviews, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## redsquirrel (Aug 30, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> That rookie is easy on the eye though.


That's supposed to be Anderson
 (I think).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 30, 2012)

redsquirrel said:


> That's supposed to be Anderson
> (I think).


 
The waaaa?


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 30, 2012)

Shouldn't Rookie Anderson be wearing a helmet too, in that sort of scenario?


----------



## dylans (Aug 30, 2012)

Idris2002 said:


> Shouldn't Rookie Anderson be wearing a helmet too, in that sort of scenario?


 
Anderson doesn't wear a helmet in the comic books.


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2012)

thriller said:


> Not sure if this has been posted, but will be going to see this in 3D.


Ugh. They're turned Dredd into a vehicle for pointless teenage gorefest special effects. Dredd was never about slo-mo footage of faces being shot to bits and guts being blasted in microsecond detail, in my book. It was about the fucking story. And the humour.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 30, 2012)

dylans said:


> Anderson doesn't wear a helmet in the comic books.


 
She did when she was a rookie.
White helmet.
Anderson should wear her helmet at all times in the field but being a psi she is allowed to be a little eccentric and the rules can be bent. Dredd always sneers at this a bit.


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2012)

They should leave Dredd alone and make a film about Abelard Snazz.


----------



## Pingu (Aug 30, 2012)

rogue trooper tbh is a shoe in for a film at some point as is robohunter and nemesis.


----------



## dylans (Aug 30, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> She did when she was a rookie.
> White helmet.
> Anderson should wear her helmet at all times in the field but being a psi she is allowed to be a little eccentric and the rules can be bent. Dredd always sneers at this a bit.


Oh OK. Didn't know that.


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 30, 2012)

Pingu said:


> rogue trooper tbh is a shoe in for a film at some point as is robohunter and nemesis.


 
I don't think they could do justice to Nemesis. At best it would be the kind of mediocrity the Watchmen movie was.


----------



## redsquirrel (Aug 30, 2012)

If they could pull Nemesis off it would be fantastic.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 30, 2012)

redsquirrel said:


> If they could pull Nemesis off it would be fantastic.


I've seen him naked so I am not sure how and where that would work.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 30, 2012)

redsquirrel said:


> If they could pull Nemesis off it would be fantastic.


 
Also the killer watt and terror tubes, book 1 and 3 and the first two eps of the Gothic empire are all that is good about it.

Also, small fact. The Gothic empire was the first bit that was done after killer watt, but shelved because they didn't know what they were doing with it so came back to it later. In my opinion that's why it starts so amazingly and then nosedives from episode three.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 30, 2012)

i for one welcome slow motion gore and dredd shooting people


/dot


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Aug 30, 2012)

What?


----------



## killer b (Aug 30, 2012)

i would love a zenith film. actually, it'd be better as a tv series.


----------



## Pingu (Aug 30, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Also the killer watt and terror tubes, book 1 and 3 and the first two eps of the Gothic empire are all that is good about it.
> 
> Also, small fact. The Gothic empire was the first bit that was done after killer watt, but shelved because they didn't know what they were doing with it so came back to it later. In my opinion that's why it starts so amazingly and then nosedives from episode three.


 

i am not really a fan of his tbh but i reckon tim burton could give it the right atmosphere... it would need to "feel" really dark


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 30, 2012)

starfish said:


> The main thing that didnt work with the Stallone movie was it tried to cover too many Dredd stories in one, He aint heavy hes my brother, Judge Cal, Oz, the Cursed Earth to name but 4. If this one sticks to one main story oris an all new tale then hopefully it will work better.


 

You are a Dredd dweeb AICM my £5


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2012)

After you've seem one blood-splattering, slow-mo bullet exploding through the face of a perp, surely you've seen 'em all?

I fear that this is going to be a feast of special FX with the humour and storyline coming second.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 31, 2012)

Corax said:


> Whyzat?



The lead actor isn't an unknown so reckon it'll be hard for him to not have his face shown at some point.


----------



## Corax (Aug 31, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The lead actor isn't an unknown so reckon it'll be hard for him to not have his face shown at some point.


Oh, ISWYM. Same as with the last one then - _"Look everybody! It's Sly!"  _


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 31, 2012)

Anderson needs the helmet off so she can read peoples minds.  Keith Urban's chin isn't big enough!  So is it the Raid with judges then?  Going to be a massive disappointment if it is seeing as I love the Raid and going to be comparing the two.  Who is the baddie woman supposed to be?


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 31, 2012)

Written by Carlos Ezquerra long time contributer to 2000AD.  Suppose that's a good thing.


----------



## andy2002 (Aug 31, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Who is the baddie woman supposed to be?


 
She's called Ma-Ma – she seems to be in charge of the block and also deals the 'slo-mo' drug. Not sure if she's ever been in the comic. Played by Lena Headey of Game of Thrones fame.


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 31, 2012)

Pfft why not have the Angel gang in?  Going up to 4 on yah Dredd!


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 31, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> i want judge death to have his own film


I read an interview somewhere online (poss on the SFX website) with the writer who said that he'd originally written a draft of the script with the Dark Judges but he decided to save that for a possible future Dredd film and concentrate on establishing Dredd and Anderson as characters in the first film.  So if this one does OK we'll get Death, Mortis etc in the next one.


----------



## andy2002 (Aug 31, 2012)

PursuedByBears said:


> I read an interview somewhere online (poss on the SFX website) with the writer who said that he'd originally written a draft of the script with the Dark Judges but he decided to save that for a possible future Dredd film and concentrate on establishing Dredd and Anderson as characters in the first film. So if this one does OK we'll get Death, Mortis etc in the next one.


 
Some interesting quotes from Garland here: www.bleedingcool.com/2012/08/30/dredd-movie-and-sequels-chat-alex-garland-answers-the-fans/

_*If I was involved in a second movie, it would be about origins and subversion, and Chopper would feature. In fact, I think Chopper would start and end the story. Apart from him, my rough plan involves Fargo, Giant, Angel Gang, and a version of Satanus. For a trilogy, add Cal and the Dark Judges. And Anderson would be in all three. But… just to be clear, this is hugely speculative and also unlikely, for any number of reasons… There are some variables which would rule me out [of any sequel] immediately.*_
_*I think I’d try to make [the Dark Judges] really scary. Not play them for laughs. Just make them totally malevolent and lethal. And use practical effects where possible, except for Fire, which would be an on-set nightmare.*_
_*The existential side to the Dark Judges is that they don’t see a point to life. If my film-trilogy daydream was to play out, I would completely rewrite my original script for the Dark Judges – because it was junk – and start again.*_
_*If there is a sequel, I’m imagining spending about half the movie in the Cursed Earth, and I would try to come up with some new faces as well as some old ones… I quite like the idea of Satanus. But much more mutated.*_
_*But by the way, just so it has been said, I actually think that maybe the best way forward for Dredd is television. American TV has completely rewritten the rule book where filmed drama is concerned. Game Of Thrones/The Wire/Breaking Bad… An equivalent version of Dredd would be fucking great. Imagine the epics…*_


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 31, 2012)

andy2002 said:


> Some interesting quotes from Garland here: www.bleedingcool.com/2012/08/30/dredd-movie-and-sequels-chat-alex-garland-answers-the-fans/
> 
> _*If I was involved in a second movie, it would be about origins and subversion, and Chopper would feature. In fact, I think Chopper would start and end the story. Apart from him, my rough plan involves Fargo, Giant, Angel Gang, and a version of Satanus. For a trilogy, add Cal and the Dark Judges. And Anderson would be in all three. But… just to be clear, this is hugely speculative and also unlikely, for any number of reasons… There are some variables which would rule me out [of any sequel] immediately.*_
> _*I think I’d try to make [the Dark Judges] really scary. Not play them for laughs. Just make them totally malevolent and lethal. And use practical effects where possible, except for Fire, which would be an on-set nightmare.*_
> ...


Thanks, that's more accurate and informative than my half-arsed post!  Agree that TV would suit the material much better than film but the budgets probably wouldn't do it justice unless HBO/Starz were interested...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 31, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Written by Carlos Ezquerra long time contributer to 2000AD.  Suppose that's a good thing.



Good dude that.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 31, 2012)

Corax said:


> Oh, ISWYM. Same as with the last one then - _"Look everybody! It's Sly!"  _



Yup.


----------



## thriller (Sep 5, 2012)

Article on the BEEB website:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-19477994


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 5, 2012)

killer b said:


> the 'new drug' the film features appears to be stolen from brass eye...


 
I think that might be a genuine thing from the comics, not that I'm a huge Judge Dredd fan.

Strontium Dog on the other hand, that was class.


----------



## bendeus (Sep 5, 2012)

Mumbles274 said:


> Riot foam... Just tell me there'll be riot foam



And portly villains with Belliwheels


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 7, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> I think that might be a genuine thing from the comics, not that I'm a huge Judge Dredd fan.
> 
> Strontium Dog on the other hand, that was class.


 
If it was true to the comics the drug would be 'Sugar'

And the SMokatorium would feature


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 7, 2012)

ABC warriors would make a fantastic film imo

but back on track

http://www.sfx.co.uk/2012/09/03/dredd-review/


----------



## dylans (Sep 7, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> If it was true to the comics the drug would be 'Sugar'
> 
> And the SMokatorium would feature


and illegal comic book possession


----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 7, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> ABC warriors would make a fantastic film imo
> 
> but back on track
> 
> http://www.sfx.co.uk/2012/09/03/dredd-review/


Seeing as those twats gave Star Wars Episode 1 four stars I'd not put faith in their review.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 7, 2012)

from the trailer    the set up reminded me a lot of the raid

but  with  space guns


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 11, 2012)

A friend of mine who's a major movie sci-fi buff (she's seen Star Wars Episode 4 125 times) was raving about the Total Recall remake and this new Dredd movie the other day, and I would tend to trust her on this sort of thing. . .


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Sep 11, 2012)

Is that the one with an ex-boyfriend who uploaded an awful Luke Skywalker 'comedy' film to YouTube?


----------



## g force (Sep 11, 2012)

Idris2002 said:


> A friend of mine who's a major movie sci-fi buff (she's seen Star Wars Episode 4 125 times) was raving about the Total Recall remake and this new Dredd movie the other day, and I would tend to trust her on this sort of thing. . .


 
The Total Recall remake is a complete mess that fails on every single.


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 11, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Is that the one with an ex-boyfriend who uploaded an awful Luke Skywalker 'comedy' film to YouTube?


 
No, this is my lesbian anarchist friend.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Sep 11, 2012)

Lifestyler, or proper communist?


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 11, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Lifestyler, or proper communist?


 
Proper communist in theory: not a lifestyler, anyway. She wouldn't appreciate my spilling her personal or political details online though, so I'll stop there.

The Luke Skywalker guy continues to plug away at his comedy, which IMO is no worse than what gets on the telly.


----------



## andy2002 (Sep 11, 2012)

redsquirrel said:


> Seeing as those twats gave Star Wars Episode 1 four stars I'd not put faith in their review.


 
The Phantom Menace came out 13 years ago – that's an awful long time to hold a grudge against a magazine for one review!


----------



## Random (Sep 14, 2012)

Hahaha all the haters are wrong, as Pat Mills says on FB that it's good:

"And I should have said (said it on Twitter but not here: it's hard keeping up with all this social networking), I saw Dredd and thought it was very good. Karl Urban's interpretation was impressive. The story closely follows Wagner's vision and it was powerful in 3D! Oh, and when I read the Daily Mail review, I knew it would be a hit "


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 14, 2012)

I just saw it this afternoon and really enjoyed it. OK, it doesn't have the visual style of the comics but the writing and performances are really good. The 3d effects were really good and added to the film instead of the filmmakers just chucking them in because they could. Karl Urban got Dredd right, I think he was an excellent choice, Olivia Thirlby (?) and Lena Headly were pretty good too. Go and see this film!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 14, 2012)

Is that blonde one supposed to be Anderson?


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 14, 2012)

As a rookie on assessment to be a full judge, yes.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 14, 2012)

Oh, I nearly forgot: about halfway in there's a long pan up the balconies inside the block where you see a massive Chopper graffiti complete with smiley face. Nice touch


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 14, 2012)

redsquirrel said:


> Seeing as those twats gave Star Wars Episode 1 four stars I'd not put faith in their review.


 
It's possible they'd run so many articles about the film before it was released that they wouldn't be able to slag it off without making themselves look stupid. I don't read film magazines but I know the mainstream music press does it all the time; no matter how shit an album by one of their pet artists is they'll still give it four stars.

e2a: Of course there are plenty of reviewers with no taste out there, could just be that.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 14, 2012)

PursuedByBears said:


> Oh, I nearly forgot: about halfway in there's a long pan up the balconies inside the block where you see a massive Chopper graffiti complete with smiley face. Nice touch


Except chopper would have been a wee baby when anderson was a rookie.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 14, 2012)

As for Dredd, it's impossible to have the surname 'Urban' without me automatically thinking you're a twat, so that's probably the film ruined for me straight off the bat


----------



## jannerboyuk (Sep 14, 2012)

Random said:


> Hahaha all the haters are wrong, as Pat Mills says on FB that it's good:
> 
> "And I should have said (said it on Twitter but not here: it's hard keeping up with all this social networking), I saw Dredd and thought it was very good. Karl Urban's interpretation was impressive. The story closely follows Wagner's vision and it was powerful in 3D! Oh, and when I read the Daily Mail review, I knew it would be a hit "


i saw it yesterday and this pretty much sums up what i thought about it. sequel please!


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm waiting for Pacific Rim. Now that will be a film worth watching...


----------



## hegley (Sep 15, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> So is it the Raid with judges then? Going to be a massive disappointment if it is seeing as I love the Raid and going to be comparing the two.


It does not compare favourably . But then the Raid has been my film of the year so far.


----------



## Reno (Sep 15, 2012)

Dredd was in production long before The Raid came out. I thought The Raid was fun for a while, but eventually it became monotonous.

There was a good article about Dredd in Sight and Sound who don't often cover this type of film.


----------



## Reno (Sep 15, 2012)

AverageJoe said:


> I'm waiting for Pacific Rim. Now that will be a film worth watching...


 
Why ?


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 16, 2012)

Reno said:


> Why ?


 
Cos its Guillermo Del Toro doing a Kaiju monster movie vs 32 storey tall Mechawarriors? Skwee!

http://screenrant.com/pacific-rim-set-video-photos-sandy-164213/

Sadly, there are no trailers yet


----------



## Reno (Sep 16, 2012)

AverageJoe said:


> Cos its Guillermo Del Toro doing a Kaiju monster movie vs 32 storey tall Mechawarriors? Skwee!
> 
> http://screenrant.com/pacific-rim-set-video-photos-sandy-164213/
> 
> Sadly, there are no trailers yet


 
I haven't been that impressed by Del Toro's mainstream Hollywood films so far and the concept for this doesn't really grab me. More outsize robots fighting. Maybe it will turn out alright, but so far it sounds like more of the same. I wished he would have gotten to do At the Mountains of Madness instead.


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 16, 2012)

Thats cool. But I really enjoyed Hellboy 2 especially. I loved the visuals of Pan Labrynth, I loved Blade 2 (and his use of the Bros boy in 2 of those that I mentioned as the lead bad guy). To me it was like Raiders of the Lost Ark with inventiveness, vision and a sly dig at everything that shouldnt have made it as good as it was. Visually, Del Toro is one of only a few out there that makes me go "woah", and thats because of his imagination.

So the 41 year old me *should* be excited, as I grew up on Mechawarriors and MechCommand on the PC, Godzillla, Monster films etc. And now he;s putting it into place. It might be shit....but I'm still excited by it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 21, 2012)

Pat Mills has given his endorsement:



> *Pat Mills* ‏@*PatMillsComics*
> @*MassDaddy* #*Dredd* I think Karl Urban is great!


https://twitter.com/PatMillsComics/status/246610582822875136



> *Pat Mills* ‏@*PatMillsComics*
> @*2000AD* great achievement that Dredd's bounced back after Stallone. It felt like Wagner had actually written the screenplay.


 
https://twitter.com/PatMillsComics/status/245820992662958080


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 22, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Except chopper would have been a wee baby when anderson was a rookie.


 
Son, have you ever kissed a girl?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 22, 2012)

Idris2002 said:


> Son, have you ever kissed a girl?


At around the ages of 6 - 14 this was not all that important to me, but I did read 2000ad every week.

I don't read it now but I have a memory.


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 22, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> At around the ages of 6 - 14 this was not all that important to me, but I did read 2000ad every week.
> 
> I don't read it now but I have a memory.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 22, 2012)

. . . and kids


----------



## Pingu (Sep 28, 2012)

finally got to see this last night

i enjoyed it.

let me see:

unecesary violence - check
oodles of sfx - check
plot you could follow even if pissed - check
explosions - check

whats not to like?

also felt much more like dredd than that stallone thing and can easily see some follow ups working too.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 28, 2012)

Pingu said:


> unecesary violence - check
> oodles of sfx - check
> plot you could follow even if pissed - check
> explosions - check


 
None of those things make a good film in my book.
You could argue that unnecessary violence was necessary because it forms the character of the movie. Anything 'unnecessary' in a film is a bad thing.
Overdoing the SFX is a turn off for me and dates a film pretty quickly.
I also like a vaguely interesting plot, get the girl, kill the baddies never does it for me even if I am pissed.

Still I hope this is still on after I finish work next week, I would quite like a mid day film treat.


----------



## Cornetto (Sep 28, 2012)

i enjoyed the Dredd film, i look forward to the next one.


----------



## dylans (Sep 30, 2012)

It was shit. Really terrible. Much much worse than I expected and I didn't expect much

No story at all. A mindless, plotless mess. It was a video game and not even a very good video game, all the way through. Fight your way through the block and get the bad guy. I mean, really? Is that the best they can plumb from all the mass of awesome comic book history they had to choose from? Shameful.

No depth, no content, no plot to speak of, just a shooting game from start to finish. They could have made it a detective story or a mystery, follow the clues, build a case, take apart the gang etc but that would have meant assuming the audience had a brain. Instead the movie opted for the absolutely shallowest most moronic and predictable plotline imaginable. Plodding, boring, tedious, predictable, clichéd and very disappointing without a single redeeming feature whatsoever.

What a waste of an opportunity. Style-wise it promised much more. Dredd looked great, Mega City one looked great, pity we hardly saw any of it. The blocks looked good from the outside but once inside were just a mass of boring corridors with cardboard cutout perps popping out to be shot. Hardly any sci fi, hardly any nods to the comic books, no humour, no irony, no wit, no suspense. Not a single interesting or believable or empathetic character in the whole movie and not a single scene that was even remotely memorable. The perps were wooden and one dimensional and the dialogue was appalling. This is a movie for brain dead idiots who have forgotten how to think.


And his bike looked shit.


This is what the lawmaster SHOULD look like







and this is what we got


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 30, 2012)

As a long time Dredd fan and violent action film fan I think this fim was excellent. ON the face of it the film is a straightforward actioner. But it brings that essence of Dredd to it that the comics have in spades. Yeah the satire wasn't there, but this film had all the the fat trimmed from it. As has been pointed out in reviews Dredd is pretty much unphased by the situation he's in, and kills everyone. Just like the comics. Just what I wanted. Awesome.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 30, 2012)

Pingu said:


> finally got to see this last night
> 
> i enjoyed it.
> 
> ...


 
this


----------



## Random (Oct 1, 2012)

That bike dylans posted up does look like it comes from 1992, though.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 1, 2012)

i liked it

i think  although it wasn't with out it's flawxs  it  was a good film.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 1, 2012)

and tbf to them if they did the lawmaster true to its original design it wouldnt have gone round too many corners...

yeah tehre were holes but it felt right overall IYKWIM.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 1, 2012)

dylans said:


> It was shit. Really terrible. Much much worse than I expected and I didn't expect much
> 
> No story at all. A mindless, plotless mess. It was a video game and not even a very good video game, all the way through. Fight your way through the block and get the bad guy. I mean, really? Is that the best they can plumb from all the mass of awesome comic book history they had to choose from? Shameful.
> 
> ...


 
They don't look hugely different to me.


----------



## Cornetto (Oct 1, 2012)

I just laugh when people have a massive art critique of essentially a comic book legal sociopath going round chinning people, the film delivered and the back drop was stunning:both the city scape was grim and the interior shoot out was dark and cold as a hab block should be.The vehicles were good near future and the normal houses next to the new ones, very living in the ashes of the old world Great fun and escapism. It's Judge Dredd not an adaptation of some great work of literature


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 1, 2012)

Cornetto said:


> It's Judge Dredd*,* not an adaptation of some *a* great work of literature


 

I have amended your offensive comment


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 1, 2012)

dylans said:


>


 
Looks awesome


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 1, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Looks awesome


 
it was a bit plasticy looking on screen.

i think all of the movie was  a bit too now looking.   didn't  really  look  like post apocalyptical future  it  looked like  now.

this wasn't too bad  because it all fit together  fairly well    but  the   car bits in the beginning  were a bit odd.


----------



## dylans (Oct 1, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Looks awesome


It's awful. Its a 500cc bike with a plastic thingy stuck on the front. And the wheels, the wheels are meant to be so fat that the bike stands up without a stand. And the handlebars? Where are the handlebars? The lawmaster is a meant to be a big fuckoff chopper that Dredd cruises around in looking mean. This thing looks like a bad rip off of tron.
I can't believe people liked this movie. I am astounded.


----------



## Cornetto (Oct 1, 2012)

> I am astounded.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 1, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> it was a bit plasticy looking on screen.
> 
> i think all of the movie was a bit too now looking. didn't really look like post apocalyptical future it looked like now.
> 
> this wasn't too bad because it all fit together fairly well but the car bits in the beginning were a bit odd.


 
Actually Dredd was supposed to be set in a near future setting but when McMahon drew the first ep the buildings looked all futurey but they quite liked it so just set it even further in the future.


----------



## dylans (Oct 1, 2012)

Thing is I could forgive the shit bike if there was anything approaching a decent plot. That's my main gripe. The "story" was dire.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 2, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Actually Dredd was supposed to be set in a near future setting but when McMahon drew the first ep the buildings looked all futurey but they quite liked it so just set it even further in the future.


Ezquerra was the one who came up with the 'city of starscrapers' concept, which Pat Mills loved and worked into the plotting.

When Carlos buggered off having done the character designs and all that, McMahon was brought in. Mills loved how he absorbed the Ezquerra aesthetic, but didn't think his cityscapes were as impressive, so got him to redo the first page - only it still didn't have the spark he was looking for. With time running out Mills had to go back to version one, and had art maestro Doug Church liven it up.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 2, 2012)

I thought Ezquerra designed the concept with Wagner but then McMahon drew the buildings all funny. It's probably me just getting my Dredd history muddled.


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 2, 2012)

I dunno, in hindsight it looks kind of silly.


----------



## thriller (Oct 3, 2012)

i still haven't seen this. will now wait till a decent download comes about.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 25, 2012)

The fan film _Judge Minty_ has a couple of screenings in November.



http://www.judgeminty.com/


----------



## Perroquet (Oct 25, 2012)

Is it part of a trilogy or something? Don't think any one-off Dredd film will ever do the comics justice tbh.


----------



## mentalchik (Feb 5, 2013)

Watched it last night and thought it was ace !


----------



## thriller (Feb 5, 2013)

..


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Feb 5, 2013)

mentalchik said:


> Watched it last night and thought it was ace !


 
Yeah, I enjoyed it.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 5, 2013)

I thought it was great - the only film other than Life of Pi that made me wish i'd seen it in 3D at the cinema


----------



## mentalchik (Feb 5, 2013)

I usually am a bit iffy with quite heavy violence but i enjoyed it despite that........liked the whole look of it and thought the woman villan was really well played.......proper chilling


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 5, 2013)

dylans said:


> Thing is I could forgive the shit bike if there was anything approaching a decent plot. That's my main gripe. The "story" was dire.


 
What are you some kind of radical or something?  No one goes to a movie like this for the plot!

(You might have a point about the bike.)


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 5, 2013)

mentalchik said:


> I usually am a bit iffy with quite heavy violence but i enjoyed it despite that........liked the whole look of it and thought the woman villan was really well played.......proper chilling


 
She reminded me of a Mexican druglord I heard about. Pretty much the same backstory and seriously violent management style.

<edited to add>
This woman:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Griselda_Blanco


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 5, 2013)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> What are you some kind of radical or something?  No one goes to a movie like this for the plot!
> 
> (You might have a point about the bike.)


I do, or at least it's part of it - but it doesn't have to be a complex plot, it just has to not suck. When an action film does have a great plot, that makes it much better, but otherwise the plot should just not make you think "what? That doesn't make any fucking sense" which gets in the way of appreciating what good bits the film _does_ have.

Not that I'm saying that about Dredd btw, I've not watched it yet, though it finished torrenting the other day.


----------



## Reno (Feb 5, 2013)

Dredd was meant to be a minimalist action film that is just one situation which escalates. It didn't need much of a plot, that's just the type of film it is. If you want plot, go watch Gone With the Wind, there is four hours of it.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 5, 2013)

Minimalist is fine, just not "distractingly shit".


----------



## Reno (Feb 5, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Minimalist is fine, just not "distractingly shit".


 
I thought you hadn't watched it yet. I thought it was pretty good and as it got unusually good reviews for a film like this, I don't seem to be the only one.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 5, 2013)

I haven't! I said I hadn't! I'm just saying that the plot or what passes for it is not an entirely irrelevant factor in action films generally.


----------



## Reno (Feb 5, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I haven't! I said I hadn't! I'm just saying that the plot or what passes for it is not an entirely irrelevant factor in action films generally.


 
Not to those that don't rely on a plot. This one doesn't, not every film tries to do the same thing. Dredd is in the tradition of Night of the Living Dead, Die Hard, Alien or Assault on Precinct 13, a pared down film that is basically an escalating situation rather than a conventional story. And I think it works.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 5, 2013)

Reno said:


> Not to those that don't rely on a plot. This one doesn't, not every film tries to do the same thing. Dredd is in the tradition of Night of the Living Dead, Die Hard, Alien or Assault on Precinct 13, a pared down film that is basically an escalating situation rather than a conventional story. And I think it works.


 
My gamer friends would refer to this as a "Dungeon Crawl."


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 5, 2013)

Reno said:


> Not to those that don't rely on a plot. This one doesn't, not every film tries to do the same thing. Dredd is in the tradition of Night of the Living Dead, Alien or Assault on Precinct 13, a pared down film that is basically an escalating situation rather than a conventional story. And I think it works.


But the lack of a complex plot is still an issue of plot. The worst thing that can happen with an action film is that it thinks it has a really interesting plot when it just doesn't and it probably doesn't even make sense. I remember that Timecop had such a shit plot which it also played up that it utterly distracted me from the (fairly mediocre) action scenes. Or that one with the Rock in it. Or, well, lots of them tbh.

It's not even a case of whether the plot is absurd or not - lots of kung fu films have ridiculous plots but they have little or no impact because they are aware of this.


----------



## Reno (Feb 5, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> But the lack of a complex plot is still an issue of plot. The worst thing that can happen with an action film is that it thinks it has a really interesting plot when it just doesn't and it probably doesn't even make sense. I remember that Timecop had such a shit plot which it also played up that it utterly distracted me from the (fairly mediocre) action scenes. Or that one with the Rock in it. Or, well, lots of them tbh.
> 
> It's not even a case of whether the plot is absurd or not - lots of kung fu films have ridiculous plots but they have little or no impact because they are aware of this.


 
Not sure much of this makes much sense to me. On one hand you complain that films with a minimal plot have "an issue of plot". What about the classic films I mentioned then ? On the other hand you complain about films with "pretend interesting" plots. That has little to do with what I'm on about.

Why not just watch Dredd and then you don't have to make half assed theoretical points about a film you haven't seen ?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 5, 2013)

Reno said:


> Not sure much of this makes much sense to me. On one hand you complain that films with a minimal plot have "an issue of plot". What about the classic films I mentioned then ? On the other hand you complain about films with "pretend interesting" plots. That has little to do with what I'm on about.
> 
> Why not just watch Dredd and then you don't have to make half assed theoretical points about a film you haven't seen ?


Did you miss the bit where I said I wasn't saying anything about Dredd somehow? Or the bit where I said I was making a point about action films generally? Or imagine a bit where I said there was something wrong with Die Hard? Are you actually reading anything I'm posting? Is this thing on? *tap tap*


----------



## Reno (Feb 5, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Did you miss the bit where I said I wasn't saying anything about Dredd somehow?


 
Did you miss that this thread is about Dredd and that everything I said was related to it ? 

In any case, your last post still is rather muddled.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 5, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> But the lack of a complex plot is still an issue of plot. The worst thing that can happen with an action film is that it thinks it has a really interesting plot when it just doesn't and it probably doesn't even make sense. I remember that Timecop had such a shit plot which it also played up that it utterly distracted me from the (fairly mediocre) action scenes. Or that one with the Rock in it. Or, well, lots of them tbh.
> 
> It's not even a case of whether the plot is absurd or not - lots of kung fu films have ridiculous plots but they have little or no impact because they are aware of this.


 
If you want a bad movie with a ridiculous plot try Hansel and Gretel. I tend to appreciate bad movies, but even I couldn't find anything redeeming in it. The prop designers had way too much fun and the writers picked up a paycheck for doing very little work.  The CGI even sucked.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 5, 2013)

Reno said:


> Did you miss that this thread is about Dredd and that everything I said was related to it ?
> 
> In any case, your last post still is rather muddled.


 
Threads meander, especially several pages into it.


----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 5, 2013)

Finally saw it last week & really enjoyed it. Chopper graffiti


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 5, 2013)

I enjoyed it. It felt like one of the comics which is all you can really ask for. The slo-mo scenes were slightly overdone but even they worked really well in places.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm actually quite offended now at the suggestion that I might think there was something wrong with the plotting in Die Hard, which is one of the films I frequently use as examples of how action films should work (as well as Terminator 1).

Well, okay, I'm not really, but I can pretend that I am, if anyone wants a fight.


----------



## Tankus (Feb 5, 2013)

Just seen it ....better than the Stallone version ...methinks ..grittier with no camp .....certainly not pants


----------



## starfish (Feb 5, 2013)

Need to watch this again as was slightly distracted during first watch but what i saw was great. I liked the story as it was simple & straightforward & not overly convoluted like the first Dredd. This felt more like a one or two issue comic story as opposed to attempting an epic scale story. And Anderson was pretty cute too.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 5, 2013)

Tankus said:


> Just seen it ....better than the Stallone version ...


I think even those of us who haven't seen it yet can agree on that.


----------



## Pingu (Mar 28, 2013)

well looks like there wont be a sequel - which I think is a shame. although it could work out well for a TV series etc which I think could work well as a format

http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=36960


----------



## TruXta (Mar 28, 2013)

AMC or HBO doing Dredd, yes please.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Mar 28, 2013)

Got this on blu ray tother day - enjoyed it more the second time, apparently a short is being made, judge minty a fan film is ring released on tinternet soon, and another fan film being made in the style of the film so not all bad news


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 28, 2013)

Watched it the other night, was 87% better than i thought it would be.

going to watch it again in 3D i think


----------



## Random (Mar 28, 2013)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> My gamer friends would refer to this as a "Dungeon Crawl."


And Dredd is clearly a "combat monster" or even very possibly a "DM's Character".


----------



## spacemonkey (Mar 28, 2013)

I loved the shots of mega-city 1. Especially as that's what I expect giant future mega-cities to look like. I was slightly diappointed we didn't get to see more of it. A tv series based there would be amazing. Really enjoyed the film, especially considering the relatively small budget.

MOAR.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 28, 2013)

they should do Raptaur


----------



## ringo (Mar 29, 2013)

Finally saw this, really enjoyed it, felt just like reading it as a kid.

 Very happy they got it right


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 29, 2013)

for real? I thought it was a solid actioner but lacked a certain value of dreddishness. Despite Karl Urban being good at the role, it just wasn't 2000adish enuff for me


----------



## ringo (Mar 29, 2013)

I would have liked them to have spent hundreds of millions on a believable Mega City One & more fan stuff like the Chopper graffiti, but for what it was I was quite happy


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 29, 2013)

As someone who never (well, rarely) read the comics but who loves the action films of the late 80s/early 90s I was fully impressed


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 29, 2013)

true that, for what it was it was a million times better than sly's effort.

Anderson was cast perfectly as well, imo, she looked the part and acted it as well.


----------

